
An app that translates air pollution into cigarettes - amaurymartiny
https://shootismoke.github.io/
======
cgrealy
Interesting, but this doesn't need to be an app (or more importantly, it
doesn't need to be _only_ an app).

~~~
vcoelho
Yep, I can't see myself doing the process of downloading this via the store
just to check a trivia fact.

Perhaps there's more than the catchphrase that can justify the smartphone-only
format.

